# Speaker size in 2003 spec V



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

I bought a Spec V two weeks ago and did not opt for the Rockford Fosgate stereo. I want to replace the speaker sin the car but I do not know what sizes go where. Can you help?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Asking this question in an engine forum is useless, i'm not even sure how many speakers my car has. This is an engine forum, try the audio forum, and your owners manual.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

spec J said:


> *I bought a Spec V two weeks ago and did not opt for the Rockford Fosgate stereo. I want to replace the speaker sin the car but I do not know what sizes go where. Can you help? *


front: 6 3/4 door 3/4 tweeter in pillar
rear : 6 3/4 rear deck and 6 1/2 sub rear deck.


----------



## Go4Long (Mar 10, 2003)

hmmm...I thought it was 6 1/2" up front plus the tweets and 6 x 9's out in the back, with an 8 inch sub in the trunk, might just be me...


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

Go4Long said:


> *hmmm...I thought it was 6 1/2" up front plus the tweets and 6 x 9's out in the back, with an 8 inch sub in the trunk, might just be me... *


if you have the rf package you have a 8" sub but the standard stereo has a 6 1/2. also the front and rear speakers are 6 3/4 I have replaced my whole stereo so I would know. 

p.s the front door are very shallow and will require a mounting plate to install a aftermarket speaker.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

I just took out the old stereo and replaced it with a Kenwood and 4 Kenwood speakers....yes, they definitely are 6 3/4" in size up front and in rear.
I had a sub and amp already and found that the small 6 1/2" sub was breaking up very early on and I unplugged it so that my sub would not be interfered with.
If you are replacing the door speakers you will have a depth problem as cortrim 1 stated, what you can do however if you do not have any intention of re-installing the original system you can use this tip.
Take out the original front speakers which contain the paper speaker cone fastened to a plastic basket that is also a 1 1/2" spacer, cut out the original speaker cone from the basket, then cut the plastic bars that act as the basket for the speaker, this will leave you with the perfect spacer for mounting your new speakers.
Just set the new 6 3/4" speaker on top of the ring and drill three 3/32" tap holes through the ring spacer in line with the holes you choose to use on your replacement speaker and mount it to the ring using the new speakers' mounting screws, then just plug it into the original wiring and mount it back into the door with the stock screws.


----------



## khoam2 (Jun 24, 2003)

cortrim1 said:


> if you have the rf package you have a 8" sub but the standard stereo has a 6 1/2. also the front and rear speakers are 6 3/4 I have replaced my whole stereo so I would know.
> 
> p.s the front door are very shallow and will require a mounting plate to install a aftermarket speaker.


:thumbup: thanks guys just answered my question too. i'm thinking of changing the stock speakers for some aftermarket. from 1-10 what's the difficulty level? and is there anyway to modify the stock wiring harness for the aftermarket ones w/out snipping them off and just hot wiring, cuz i just noticed that they have a special plug.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm going to have this moved to the audio section.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I'm going to have this moved to the audio section.


done


----------

